# friend needing outboard jet motor



## semojetman (Jan 30, 2012)

I have a friend looking for an outboard jet engine for his tin.
Atleast a 60/40 but could go up to prolly a 150


----------



## bulldog (Jan 30, 2012)

I could sell mine if the $$ is right. PM me if you are interested. Thanks.


----------



## bulldog (Jan 30, 2012)

LennyG3 is selling his motor. Nice looking motor.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=23424


----------



## semojetman (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks guys. That 115 looks like a nice motor. Prolly a little more than he's looking to spend and very far away. I will pass the information to him.


----------



## gotmuddy (Jan 31, 2012)

if you can find a motor I hope to have in my possession a really nice pump for a 150 merc. stainless impellor and aluminum impellor.


----------



## Brian J (Jan 31, 2012)

Below is a link to my brother in law's old jet. He has owned it since 2007 and has not had any trouble out of it. He is selling because he repowered with a 250 HPDI Yamaha. 

https://shopping.rollanet.org/category/406/Boats/listings/841941/2002-mercury-EFI-200-hp-with-jet.html


----------



## riverracer (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey Semojetman, I have a 150 yamaha, it will need a jet but I think Fred has a used one that will fit it. I had the motor checked out and had the carbs rebuilt, they said it sounded great ! I will sell just the motor or the boat motor and trailer what ever they want. My wife wants it gone out of the yard !!!!! send me a pm if ur interested thanks


----------



## fender66 (Feb 1, 2012)

Dang...I can't wait to get my jet rebuild started. I miss that boat sooooo much!


----------



## blw (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey semojetman, I have a 2008 60/40 four stroke Yamaha for sale. I live in Georgia,not sure if that is to far away.


----------



## semojetman (Feb 3, 2012)

How much for the 60/40?


----------



## Lennyg3 (Feb 3, 2012)

If you are interested, I can always arrange shipping to you on my motor. lmk


----------



## blw (Feb 3, 2012)

$4500. for the 60 / 40 Yamaha


----------



## jaskbunc (Mar 6, 2012)

blw said:


> $4500. for the 60 / 40 Yamaha



Do you still have the 60/40 for sale?


----------

